# Homemade powervent.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not really sure how good the pics are but I got called out on this one a while back. Someone made their own powervent waterheater.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You can buy that as a kit. I have installed 2 in 16 years. They do work well on long horizontal runs or sidewall exit. I just threw one away the other day I installed. It lasted around 15 years. I went back with a PVC vented Lochinvar unit.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

doesn't look like any kit to me, but I'm not too familiar with after-market stuff for water heaters.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> You can buy that as a kit. I have installed 2 in 16 years. They do work well on long horizontal runs or sidewall exit. I just threw one away the other day I installed. It lasted around 15 years. I went back with a PVC vented Lochinvar unit.


 I had no idea they made those retro. So if you have installed 2, how does this fan location and install look. Seemed pretty hokey to me. Not sure they read the directions.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That is normally were the fan is. It is immediately before the wall penetration. There shoulda been a thimble outside. 

I think I mounted my fans with 1/4" all thread through holes in the bracket. 

The hokey meter is pegged.:laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tjernlund I think.

I'm not sure I spelled that right.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Tjernlund I think.
> 
> I'm not sure I spelled that right.


 
Yes. And you did spell it right.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

thats what was used before the powervent units, ive probably put in a dozen or so, they usually worked out pretty decent.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Tjernlund I think.
> 
> I'm not sure I spelled that right.


You did. It's called an "exhauster". 

You can also use them on gas boilers, etc.


----------

